# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Greenfrog or young bullfrog?

## HappyHerping

Im raising tadpoles, and I keep finding these frogs hanging around the area. I believe they are eating the tadpoles at alarming rates. I believe they are young bullfrogs, but Im very new to the herping world and would like some input from experienced folks. 
I caught them and took them about a quarter of a mile to a swampy area and they came right back! Same ones. I know because one had a distinguishable scratch on his head. Im going to take them further next time. 
Id love some bullfrog tadpoles, but I never hear them calling. So Im assuming they are too young to breed, or they did breed and are watching over their young. 
I have seen green tree frogs (squirrel I think), copes Gray Treefrog, and southern toads breeding and calling in the area. I also hear the Eastern Narrow Mouthed Toad calling a lot. But nothing else. Down the road about a mile I hear green frogs. But I cant locate bullfrogs anywhere around.
Anyway, what Frog is this?

----------


## Herpin Man

Those are bullfrogs. They are very young, and look like recent metamorphs. At least a couple of years until they are breeding size. They will eat anything that will fit in their mouths, and lots of it.

----------

